# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تحصیل در رشته قبلی امکان داره؟!

## Shah1n

*یه سوال داشتم که تقریبا از اوایل انصراف ذهنمو درگیر کرده
میشه بعد از انصراف از دانشگاه روزانه دوباره همون رشته رو تو یه دانشگاه روزانه دیگه خوند؟
آیا محدودیتی داره؟
من قبلا تودانشگاه روزانه مهندسی برق میخوندم و الان دوباره بعد اعلام نتایج میخوام برق دانشگاه صدا و سیما رو هم انتخاب کنم(روزانه و نیمه متمرکز با مصاحبه س) به نظرتون امکان پذیره یا اجازه تحصیل دوباره تو اون رشته رو ندارم چون قبلا روزانه بودم؟
یکی از دوستام میگفت نمیشه دوباره برق بخونم.حقیقت داره؟
خیلی ممنون*

----------


## Alir3zaa

چند وقته انصراف دادی؟
من تاجایی که میدونم تا یه مدت زمانی انصراف قابل لغو هست.

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alir3zaa


چند وقته انصراف دادی؟
من تاجایی که میدونم تا یه مدت زمانی انصراف قابل لغو هست.


ربطی به انصراف نداره من که نمیخوام برگردم دانشگاه قبلیم
چون صدا و سیما نیمه متمرکزه و فقط برق داره میخوام بعد از اولویت های اصلیم انتخابش کنم
آیا میتونم دوباره برق بخونم یا نه؟
رتبه مم خوبه*

----------


## Alir3zaa

> *
> 
> ربطی به انصراف نداره من که نمیخوام برگردم دانشگاه قبلیم
> چون صدا و سیما نیمه متمرکزه و فقط برق داره میخوام بعد از اولویت های اصلیم انتخابش کنم
> آیا میتونم دوباره برق بخونم یا نه؟
> رتبه مم خوبه*


آره میتونی. فکر نکنم نشه. هر دانشجویی میتونه یه بار انصراف بده. حالا بعدش هر رشته ای خواست بخونه
یه سری واحدهاتو هم فکر کنم تطبیق بزنن. 

کلا توی این کارای اداری هر کسی یه چیزی از خودش میگه. هر حرفی رو که شنیدی باور نکن. همیشه هم یه تبصره ای برای هر قانونی هست...

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> *یه سوال داشتم که تقریبا از اوایل انصراف ذهنمو درگیر کرده
> میشه بعد از انصراف از دانشگاه روزانه دوباره همون رشته رو تو یه دانشگاه روزانه دیگه خوند؟
> آیا محدودیتی داره؟
> من قبلا تودانشگاه روزانه مهندسی برق میخوندم و الان دوباره بعد اعلام نتایج میخوام برق دانشگاه صدا و سیما رو هم انتخاب کنم(روزانه و نیمه متمرکز با مصاحبه س) به نظرتون امکان پذیره یا اجازه تحصیل دوباره تو اون رشته رو ندارم چون قبلا روزانه بودم؟
> یکی از دوستام میگفت نمیشه دوباره برق بخونم.حقیقت داره؟
> خیلی ممنون*


*  داﻧﺸﺠﻮﻳﺎن اﻧﺼﺮاﻓﻲ  داﻧﺸﮕﺎه ها و  ﻣﺆﺳﺴﺎت  آﻣﻮزش   ﻋﺎﻟﻲ  اﻋﻢ  از اﻳﻦ که در ازمون سراسری سال جاری پذیرفته شوند  یا نشوند حق ﺑﺎزﮔﺸﺖ و اداﻣﻪ تحصیل به رشته قبلی خود را ندارند*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ADaM AhaNi


  داﻧﺸﺠﻮﻳﺎن اﻧﺼﺮاﻓﻲ  داﻧﺸﮕﺎه ها و  ﻣﺆﺳﺴﺎت  آﻣﻮزش   ﻋﺎﻟﻲ  اﻋﻢ  از اﻳﻦ که در ازمون سراسری سال جاری پذیرفته شوند  یا نشوند حق ﺑﺎزﮔﺸﺖ و اداﻣﻪ تحصیل به رشته قبلی خود را ندارند


ممنون
پس نمیشه*

----------


## Alir3zaa

> *  داﻧﺸﺠﻮﻳﺎن اﻧﺼﺮاﻓﻲ  داﻧﺸﮕﺎه ها و  ﻣﺆﺳﺴﺎت  آﻣﻮزش   ﻋﺎﻟﻲ  اﻋﻢ  از اﻳﻦ که در ازمون سراسری سال جاری پذیرفته شوند  یا نشوند حق ﺑﺎزﮔﺸﺖ و اداﻣﻪ تحصیل به رشته قبلی خود را ندارند*


بله ظاهرا شما درست میگید.


اینجا هم گفته:
http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar...newversion.pdf

پس من اشتباه گفتم. معذرت میخام.

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alir3zaa


بله ظاهرا شما درست میگید.


اینجا هم گفته:
http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar...newversion.pdf

پس من اشتباه گفتم. معذرت میخام.


اشکال نداره گروه مشاوره هیوا هم حرف شما رو زد که میتونم اما ظاهرا اونام اشتباه میکردن*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *یه سوال داشتم که تقریبا از اوایل انصراف ذهنمو درگیر کرده
> میشه بعد از انصراف از دانشگاه روزانه دوباره همون رشته رو تو یه دانشگاه روزانه دیگه خوند؟
> آیا محدودیتی داره؟
> من قبلا تودانشگاه روزانه مهندسی برق میخوندم و الان دوباره بعد اعلام نتایج میخوام برق دانشگاه صدا و سیما رو هم انتخاب کنم(روزانه و نیمه متمرکز با مصاحبه س) به نظرتون امکان پذیره یا اجازه تحصیل دوباره تو اون رشته رو ندارم چون قبلا روزانه بودم؟
> یکی از دوستام میگفت نمیشه دوباره برق بخونم.حقیقت داره؟
> خیلی ممنون*


نه
واس تحصیل در دانشگاه روزانه مجددا باید یک سال بعداز انصراف در کنکور و انتخاب رشته روزانه شرکت کنید ( یعنی اگر 97 انصراف بدین ، 98 حق روزانه ندارید و باید 99 روزانه بخوانید اما میتوانید دانشگاه های غیرروزانه رو داخل 98 انتخاب کنید)

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WhiteWitch


نه
واس تحصیل در دانشگاه روزانه مجددا باید یک سال بعداز انصراف در کنکور و انتخاب رشته روزانه شرکت کنید ( یعنی اگر 97 انصراف بدین ، 98 حق روزانه ندارید و باید 99 روزانه بخوانید اما میتوانید دانشگاه های غیرروزانه رو داخل 98 انتخاب کنید)


خیلی ممنون
 اما جمله دومتون هیچ ربطی به من نداشت چون کنکوری 96 بودم و دوباره 98 شرکتکردم پس روزانه مجازم*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alir3zaa


بله ظاهرا شما درست میگید.


اینجا هم گفته:
http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar...newversion.pdf

پس من اشتباه گفتم. معذرت میخام.


از افرادی که اینکارو کردن پرسیدم گفتن که این جمله صرفا منظورش کد رشته قبلیه که انتخاب کردی نه رشته به صورت کلی پس میتونم تو اون رشته قبلی تو یه دانشگاه دیگه تحصیل کنم
اون دانشجو از فیزیک فردوسی مشهد انصراف داده و بود و رجایی تهران فیزیک میخوند
اینو برای کسایی نوشتم که مثل من درگیر این جمله دفترچه ثبت نام کنکورن
پس میشه تورشته قبلی اما تو یه دانشگاه دیگه ادامه تحصیل داد
خدا از سنجش نگذره بابت این جملات مبهمش*

----------

